# Cades Cove... Bucks Bears Turkey



## cre8foru (Nov 2, 2013)

Just got back from a great trip to one of my favorite places on earth...The Great Smoky Mountains. First day was cloudy and very windy but the wildlife in the Cove was incredible. We saw 24 bucks, 2 black bears, Wild Turkey.... and that's just the first day. Color was really nice too. That night rains came in and we woke up to wind and rain Friday morning. We headed to park again in spite of the weather and and arrived to a locked gate. The main entrance was closed due to fallen trees. We circled around to Townsend to try that entrance and luckily we got into the park that way. We begin our drive over to Cades Cove and the skies are clearing out nicely by now and we arrive to yet another locked gate right as the sun is rising and the skies are clearing. We ask the park ranger if we can walk in and she says sure. AWESOME! We have all of Cades Cove to ourselves except for a few other walkers. The weather and the wildlife was spectacular. I've got tons of pics to edit but here are a few. More to come.




Bucks Fighting in the Cove by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



White-tailed Buck in the Cove by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Fence Runner by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Mama Bear and Baby Bear by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Wild Turkeys by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 2, 2013)

Great pics and a great place


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome Cre8.  

Hoss


----------



## carver (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome captures


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2013)

Great shots.


----------



## leo (Nov 4, 2013)

Fine Cades Cove Captures, glad all of your effort paid off


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Nov 4, 2013)

awesome shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my favorite places, too! Haven't been in a few years, though. You got some great shots! In fact, I was looking at your Flickr album and am now using one of them as my desktop background.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 14, 2013)

DSGB said:


> One of my favorite places, too! Haven't been in a few years, though. You got some great shots! In fact, I was looking at your Flickr album and am now using one of them as my desktop background.



Thanks... Glad you like them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2013)

I sure love that place. Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## JasonF (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome set of pics! We love that place too!  Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## gaspur1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, I enjoyed those.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 15, 2013)

just awesome! all of 'em!
Looking forward to more after edit


----------

